# Hymer Electrical Repairer in the South?



## MHv2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Can anyone recommend an electrical engineer somewhere here in the South – Hampshire or neighbouring counties?

My Hymer B634 (2006) has developed an electrical fault. It had been plugged into the mains but now throws the house trip serving this socket. After disconnecting everything and progressively re-connecting, it throws the trip immediately the hook-up is connected to the van. The hook-up cables have been tested and are all ok. I then noticed an electrical burning smell around the Elektroblock transformer/rectifier and guess the transformer might’ve failed(?) Strangely, all the fuses are ok.

Regrettably, the supplying dealer (Brownhills Swindon) will be a last resort choice so any suggestions of an alternative but qualified repairer would be much appreciated.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi.

Yes we should be able to sort your problem out but you will need to book it in.

Regards

Glenn Harris
Service Manager


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yuu could try Southdowns motorcaravans at Portsmouth, or Premier Motorhomes near Chichester, both have full servicing facilities. (My Pilote is in at Premier in March for a habitation service)


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Depending on where abouts in Hampshire you are... I'd definately recommend Premier, or towards the other side, Essanjay in Poole.


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi.
> 
> Yes we should be able to sort your problem out but you will need to book it in.
> 
> ...


Are you official Hymer agents? This is surely likely to be covered by Hymers excellant warranty?
:roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rosssoandy said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


I think he's trying to avoid the official agents (brownhills group); as you say it should be covered by their warranty, but perhaps he doesn't want to go to Swindon / Canterbury or further afield. :roll:


----------



## MHv2 (Jun 27, 2006)

bognormike said:


> rosssoandy said:
> 
> 
> > JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> ...


Yes, I am trying to avoid Brownhills. I have no confidence whatsoever in them. So far as I am aware, the Hymer habitation electrical system had just a one year warranty (?) which will have expired.

Thanks for all the suggestions - I'll follow up with those that are nearest.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

We are not Hymer agents, but we do have a very good relationship with Motorhomes Ireland who are Hymer agents. 

If you provide us with the vehicles details; i.e. chassis number, build number, model, year etc (some of which are in your first post), then we can get in touch and try to put a warranty claim in for you. Of course, we can not guarantee that this will be accepted. Irrespective, we can still carry out a diagnosis and repair the fault for you.

Thank you for the reccomendations bognormike and b6x. Now to figure out who you both are :?


----------

